# How can I soften cold peel transfers?



## Robert Long (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some cold peel transfers and apply them to garments with a press medium temp at 185 degrees C for 20 seconds at medium pressure.

When the backing paper has been peeled away they look and feel fine, however once they have completely cooled, they are rock solid, very shiny and "crinkly", I can't imagine anyone wanting to wear a shirt that feels like it has a piece of paper glued on it. 

Is there ANYTHING i can do to stop/prevent this? I don't need a recommendation to find a new printer. I just really need to somehow make these transfers a softer hand.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you tried peeling them while still hot?


----------



## Robert Long (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah but to no great avail, the colour fades but the transfer is still rock hard? any advice?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am going to say they "are what they are"....Cold peel transfers are meant to be "bullet proof"....


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You can try a "moist" microfiber cloth gently rub the plastic of the transfer evenly until its cooled instead of waiting then peel off . You can try this completely cooled or warm.


----------



## Robert Long (Dec 29, 2011)

How exactly do you mean? Could you explain in a little more detail please?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That is the nature of cold peel transfers. I do not know of any method of changing the feel of the design.


----------



## Robert Long (Dec 29, 2011)

do you think it would bother people wearing shirts with them on? honestly??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It's up to the individual. Personally, I would stay away from cold peel transfers if you feel that they might pose a problem.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Robert Long said:


> How exactly do you mean? Could you explain in a little more detail please?


Wet a microfiber cloth with water it doesn't need to be dripping wet because you don't want to get your shirt soaked.

With the microfiber cloth, rub down the plastic of the transfer to cool it down. We chose a microfiber because it retains the moisture. 

Rub the plastic evenly side to side like you a trying to get it to stick (best way to explain it)

You can pull warm by not rubbing it down for too long or pull cold by rubbing it down for longer.

See how that feels after its been pulled, you can then press again for 15 secs. with your Teflon sheet or parchment paper. 


Also, what kind of vinyl are you using? How stiff is stiff?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not seeing where he mentioned vinyl. I am under the impression that these are plastisol transfers.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

proworlded said:


> I am not seeing where he mentioned vinyl. I am under the impression that these are plastisol transfers.


Ha ha ..good eye. 

Still this method as worked for both  it's not a solution but its helped.


----------



## Robert Long (Dec 29, 2011)

stiff as in very stiff, it's almost like a sheet of leather has been glued to the front of the shirt. - I payed one heck of a lot of money for these, I can't afford to re-buy them in hot peel. If there is ANY way possible to make these softer, I'm open to hearing it


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am starting to fee your pain.....But sorry to say this is a "lost cause"....If you end up using these, your clients may not be happy and that is a bigger problem than starting from scratch....


----------

